# nell'ottica di



## lunablu

Ciao a tutti

qualcuno sa come si può tradurre in generale in inglese l'espressione

nell'ottica di... 

per esempio: nell'ottica del completamento della fusione, dobbiamo ultimare il materiale informativo


grazie mille!


----------



## SweetSoulSister

Maybe _In light of ???_

_In light of the completion of the merger, ..._


----------



## lunablu

yes! great!
thanks a lot!


----------



## Boro13

SweetSoulSister said:


> Maybe _In light of ???_
> 
> _In light of the completion of the merger, ..._


 
The meaning of "nell'ottica di raggiungere la fusione" is "in order to reach the fusion". But I'm sure there are more meaningful forms to express this.

If I'm not mistaken "In light of" translates as "Alla luce di", which in Italian is quite different from "nell'ottica di". But maybe my understanding of "in light of" is not quite precise...


----------



## TimLA

This is a good one!
I found THIS and it gives "in the perspective of" (page 4, top),
but I wonder if it might be "from the perspective of"????

...from the perspective of the completion...

But I also wonder if it might be more literal:

...with an eye toward the completion...

???


----------



## lunablu

Hi, 

Both "in the perspective of" and "in order to" sound pretty good.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## k_georgiadis

In the past I translated it as: "with a view to..." so, in this instance, "with a view to the completion of the merger..."


----------



## Milvia

Just another suggestion: "in view of" the completion of the merger...


----------



## audia

Another possibility:
With the aim of completing the merger we should.....


----------



## ElaineG

> In the past I translated it as: "with a view to..."


  

While "from the perspective of" might work in other circumstances (pace the author of Tim's link, but in the perspective of sounds terrible; that's why Tim changed it), I'm having a hard time making a sentence that makes sense here.


----------



## Salbina

Hello, 

do you think that "With(in) this view" can be used at the beginning of a sentence if the purpose has already been stated in the previous one? 

Thank you, Salbina


----------



## TimLA

Hello,

It might work, but it would depend on the entire sentence.
Do you have one?...or two?


----------



## Salbina

Sure, it's about material science and we're talking about a new synthesis technique:

_Our work has been aimed at testing the capability of this technique in less harsh conditions than the ones usually described in literature. *Within this view (?)*, pressure and temperature have been set to XXX (values) and no pretreatment on the substrate has been performed._

But I also wonder if it might work in less academic sentences like: 

_I really feel I need to take a break. Within this view, taking that job abroad_ _would be a good move.

_Grazie, Salbina 

P.S.-Thinking about it, I'm not sure that "to take a break" is the right expression when what we're talking about is starting a new job, I tried to give the idea of "to need to change something in one's life".


----------



## TimLA

I'm not sure "within this view" works in either case (at least from an AE perspective).

Let's see what we might do:

Our work has been aimed at testing the capability of this technique in less harsh conditions than the ones usually described in the literature.
Under these circumstances, pressure and temperature were set to XXX (values) and no pretreatment of the substrate was performed.
In this situation...
With this in mind...
...

I don't think it works at all in an informal setting: 
I really feel I need a change.
Given this, taking that job abroad would be a good move.
To that end...
Because of this...

----------------
It sounds like the phrase is a direct translation from a fixed phrase in Italian.
What is the Italian phrase you are thinking about?


----------



## Salbina

For the first example I'll definitely go for "With this in mind", which is exactly what I mean in Italian:

"In quest'ottica ("Con questo in mente" come espressione in italiano non va bene), pressione e temperatura sono state mantenute a XXX e non è stato effettuato alcun pretrattamento del substrato".

As for the second, it was actually kind of a made-up sentence, that I thought of directly in English just to give an example of an informal, non-written context...where "within this view" was completely inappropriate 

Anyway, in Italian it would sound quite natural if it was:

"Sento proprio il bisogno di cambiare aria: da questo punto di vista accettare quel lavoro all'estero sarebbe una mossa azzeccata (informal)/sarebbe una buona mossa" (but from other points of view, the speaker may have some doubts about this choice, that's why only "in quest'ottica" or "da questo punto di vista").

Thank you Tim, as always


----------



## TimLA

Oh I see!
"In quest'ottica" - in this point of view (too literal)
(stupid me, I should have just looked at the title of the thread...)
Thanks!


----------



## Salbina

TimLA said:


> Oh I see!
> "In quest'ottica" - in this point of view (too literal)
> 
> So which would you use in the second sentence? "In/from this point of view" or there's something shorter that could fit?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Of bothering you with more and more questions?!? You're welcome!


----------



## TimLA

I really feel I need a change.
Given this, taking that job abroad would be a good move.
To that end...
Because of this...
Therefore, taking...
So, taking a job...

I think I might keep it short and sweet, and just use "so".


----------



## Salbina

Ok, got you, thank you again!

Ciao, Salbina


----------



## simcog87

Hello!
Could you please help me to translate this sentence ?
''Una volta che si entra nell'ottica dell'argomento, tutto il resto viene da se' ''
Once you *get the hang of/get into the viewpoint of* the topic the rest comes itself/on its own
Thank you in advance


----------



## anglomania1

Hi there, 
I need to translate "nell'ottica di", too, but it seems to have a different meaning here, "from this viewpoint", "in order to" etc don't fit.
The text is about cattle breeders who make cheese and the sentence is: 
Quasi tutti le aziende produttrici dispongono di spazi per far muovere gli animali, quelle in collina possono farli pascolare sui prati. *Nell’ottica di *chi ha scelto di allevare questa razza antica c’è il benessere dell’animale, il lavoro che si sta facendo nella selezione dei capi non punta a selezionare i capi che producono di più, ma quelli che hanno maggior attitudine all’allevamento, come la sanità della mammella, ad esempio, per la mungitura meccanica. 

I'm not sure what it means here, but it seems to be something like "those who have chosen to raise this ancient breed *have at heart *the wellbeing of the animal"
I can't think why they've used "nell'ottica di", nothing else comes to mind.
Any suggestions?
Thanks, 
Anglo


----------



## Holymaloney

Hi anglo 
yes, it does sound a bit odd here and I can't come with anything better than what you've already suggested.  Maybe I'll be more inspired after a coffee....mumble....mumble.....


----------



## anglomania1

Holymaloney said:


> Hi anglo
> yes, it does sound a bit odd here and I can't come with anything better than what you've already suggested.  Maybe I'll be more inspired after a coffee....mumble....mumble.....


Thanks Pat, 
I'll wait a bit longer then!!


----------



## Holymaloney

Anglo, what about *attentive*, *considerate*, *concerned*? Or something similar (or are they too gooey) ?


----------



## anglomania1

Hi Pat, 
I think attentive could work very well, thanks!
anglo


----------



## furs

I think what it means is that the animal's well being is the breeder's first priority.
It's probably the first time I see 'nell'ottica di' used in this sense.


----------



## King Crimson

Yes, "nell'ottica di" sounds a bit off here, however I think that the intended meaning of that bit could be clearer if it were reworded as follows:

_Nella mentalità di chi ha scelto di allevare questa razza antica il benessere dell’animale è vitale / di primaria importanza._

Anglo, I think the translation should be easier now

EDIT: cross-posted with Furs


----------



## anglomania1

furs said:


> I think what it means is that the animal's well being is the breeder's first priority.
> It's probably the first time I see 'nell'ottica di' used in this sense.


Thanks for that confirmation, furs, at least I know it's not just me!
It is a strange use of it, in my opinion!!
I like your use of "priority", I might try to fit it in my sentence somewhere!
Thanks anglo

PS just seen KC's post - thanks - that seals it!!


----------



## King Crimson

anglomania1 said:


> PS just seen KC's post - thanks - that seals it!!



Now we are eager to see your translation


----------



## furs




----------



## Holymaloney

I'll throw in another one * for those who have chosen to raise this ancient breed, the wellbeing of the animal is important *
Priority was actually my first thought too  but I thought it gave a slightly different meaning to Anglo's sentence. Dunno  Anyway, let's see the translation anglo


----------



## anglomania1

Hi everyone,
I think one thing we are all agreed about is that "nell'ottica di" is absolutely wrong here!! I also think the sentence works better if it is turned around so that "the wellbeing of the animals" becomes the subject.

Anyway, I thought I'd put something like:
The wellbeing of the animals is of the utmost importance to those who have chosen to raise this ancient breed of cattle
or 
The wellbeing of the animals is a priority for those who have chosen to raise this ancient breed of cattle


----------

